# I had was sent an email for a "hire-vue" online interview...



## arg1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok I was not sure if I would get an interview since i previously worked at my local target last june and was let go do to attendance.

I applied, waited few days and to my surprise i was sent an email to take the a hire vue interview. I  received it last thursday and went ahead took it this past Saturday.

Monday i called HR due to the last question i accidentally hit the submit button but did not realize i was out of retries. She said i was fine do not worry i will receive an email. 

A bit excited and impatient lol it has been 6 days now. No call or email as of yet. Anyone know if this is good or bad or what may happen? 

I do not want to keep calling HR at the store but yet do not want them to think i am not interested....


----------



## james0707 (Aug 7, 2021)

Call Monday and ask the status of your interview/application and if they need any additional information.  You can also mention that you are willing to work in different departments - as a previous employee, you know what departments there are and what you would be willing to accept.

It is not inappropriate to call twice - a week apart.

When you speak to HR, ask what the timeframe will be for hearing from Target.  That way you know when to expect an answer.

You can also mention that Target is your first choice and would accept a position at Target over any other application you have and will submit.  That way you are subtle when you mention that Target is not your only application and if they wait too long they could lose a good application to another company.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 8, 2021)

*"You can also mention that Target is your first choice and would accept a position at Target over any other application you have and will submit.  That way you are subtle when you mention that Target is not your only application and if they wait too long they could lose a good application to another company."
*
Great point. 

Numerous companies wait too long to get back to applicants REGARDLESS of the economy.

They also seem to assume you aren't looking anywhere else and they can wait a couple of weeks to get back to you.

My rule of thumb after interviews is to call 4 days or so afterwards then call one more time a week later.

After that just move one and look somewhere else.


----------



## arg1 (Aug 8, 2021)

James and dream baby, thank you both for the responses!  

I did mention in the video response i made that i did work in multiply departments before to fill in or just extra help and loved it! 

I also mention that i can work Monday through Sunday no matter the time. 

I am going to call first thing Monday and just follow up, then i will mention about time frame.  see from there .. Just anxious and excited!!!


----------



## arg1 (Aug 9, 2021)

well, i just called HR this morning and i was told i should hear something by wednesday. If not to call back and ask for her... I am hoping this is good news fingers crossed. I might actually be stopping in there today for some things, a coworker i used to work with there asked me last time if i thought of coming back and to fill out the app maybe if i see him and let him know i did so may help cause he moved up and i know he does interviews there too.


----------



## james0707 (Aug 9, 2021)

There you go.

You called and it was no problem.

They told you when you should hear by.  You also were invited to call back again.

If you go into the store today, make sure you are casual.  Do your shopping and leave.  Only mention your application if someone asks you or you see that specific coworker.

You don't want to seem pushy or be going over the head of the woman in HR that told you to call back and ask for her.


----------



## arg1 (Aug 10, 2021)

lol james, wish i saw this before i went to target.

ran into a co-worker that i have not seen in a year. thought he left but just saw him before he goes back to college. he told me they need people bad. ask him if he sees the other coworker that told me to apply to let him know i did... i think id be ok though. can not wait till tomorrow! if not tomorrow ill call either thursday or friday.


----------



## james0707 (Aug 10, 2021)

arg1 said:


> lol james, wish i saw this before i went to target.
> 
> ran into a co-worker that i have not seen in a year. thought he left but just saw him before he goes back to college. he told me they need people bad. ask him if he sees the other coworker that told me to apply to let him know i did... i think id be ok though. can not wait till tomorrow! if not tomorrow ill call either thursday or friday.



If he brought it up, then you are fine.

He said they need people and you said you applied.

When you call tomorrow, find out the status of your application.  If they haven't decided, get a updated date.

If they haven't hired you by tomorrow, I would start applying elsewhere.

You do not want them stringing you along with weeks with new pushed back dates.  You gave them the first opportunity and if they don't make a decision, see what else is out there.  You could still end up at Target or maybe find something else.


----------



## arg1 (Aug 10, 2021)

yeah i talked to two other coworkers that been there a long time and one said her friend applied and has not heard back in 3 weeks so i was like wow may take that long. but the hr lady seemed to hint to me hear back  by wednesday or  call so fingers crossed lol...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2021)

There may be no hours.


----------

